

Ask HN: Ressources to become a great designer? - carlsednaoui

Hi HN community, I was wondering if anyone had any resources they'd like to share in terms of web design/ UX training.<p>I have been taking classes on teamtreehouse.com as well as some lynda.com classes and also frequently visit dribbble.com.<p>Any tips, resources, blogs and videos would be greatly appreciated.<p>Thanks
======
findm
There are only 5 resources needed to become a great designer.

The first is taste. - Develop what your style, brand, voice is. The best way
to be the best is to learn from the best. Consume voraciously look at more to
develop yourself.

awwwawards.com pinterest.com thefancy.com cssremix.com styleboost.com

The second is practice, practice, practice, practice. First try to just to
imitate and copy when you get better you can start breaking the rules and
really become "great".

